# Hurghada demonstrations



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just seen twitter and it seems there was demonstrations in Dahar and sheraton Street Hurghada. It looked quite a lot of people but I wonder if it was peaceful and will this change the safety in the town. Thought the majority supported the Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

alexander4455 said:


> Just seen twitter and it seems there was demonstrations in Dahar and sheraton Street Hurghada. It looked quite a lot of people but I wonder if it was peaceful and will this change the safety in the town. Thought the majority supported the Muslim Brotherhood.




When nominees came in for president they were so many of them that it simply split the votes into a thousand pieces at the end it was either Morsi or one of the old regime and people were between a rock and a hard place. Many people voted the way their Iman told them and they in turn told their wives how to vote..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There were demos everywhere in the country last night, including Sharm.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just read the following and think it sums it up rather well

If the opposition thinks the majority of Egyptians will support their demand for a more reasoned, egalitarian constitution, they should think again. In the absence of information or persuasive arguments, most people will act as they always have — surrendering their will to government. They will say, “Yalla, let’s go for it — we can change it later on.”

I write this in Upper Egypt, where communities awaiting a decent high tourist season, the first in two years, are grimly watching it dissolve before their eyes thanks to agitation in Cairo. They will largely vote “yes” for anything that allows them to get on with their lives, as will many nationwide whose livelihoods have suffered since January 2011.


----------

